#ubuntu-tw 2015-12-30
<harry_> 哈囉
<harry_> 有人有在ubuntu pc上使用過rtos嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2015-12-31
<lettuce45> 你好
<lettuce45> I only speak english, my mandarin is very broken. Im having problems playing taiwanese and japanese streams with radiotray. Xubuntu 15.10 64 bits, Radiotray newest edition was released in 2011. I can play streams from europe or america though.
<lettuce45> For each try to play a stream I get a message: "a redirect messages was posted on the bus and should have been handled by the application"
#ubuntu-tw 2016-01-01
<FrankChen> 安安
<lettuce45> 大家好
<lettuce45> There are no permanent friends, only permanent interests. Any idea on how to write that in chinese?
#ubuntu-tw 2016-01-02
<FrankChen> 安
<Jordan_yx> someone is here ?
#ubuntu-tw 2016-01-03
<FrankChen> 安
